# Lathe duplicator instructions



## LarryE (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently purchased a used Vega DU-36 lathe duplicator, it did not come with instructions.  I think I can figure it out, but would appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## wizard (Mar 5, 2012)

LarryE said:


> I recently purchased a used Vega DU-36 lathe duplicator, it did not come with instructions.  I think I can figure it out, but would appreciate any help I can get.



See if this helps:

VEGA Lathe Duplicators Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube


----------



## LarryE (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, but have you watched that video - I think it is kind of lame and doesn't really address set-up, etc.  Thanks again.


----------



## wizard (Mar 5, 2012)

LarryE said:


> Thanks, but have you watched that video - I think it is kind of lame and doesn't really address set-up, etc.  Thanks again.



Yep, I watched it for my Vega Midi duplicator and it helped particularly learning how to mount device on back side and inverting the carbide blade...didn't find it lame..I'm sorry you did. Doc


----------



## LarryE (Mar 5, 2012)

I have mine set up on the back side and the cutter inverted.  My problem is the particulars about mounting - distance from bed, etc.  I was not really putting the video down, but other than the two things you mentioned, it didn't address many mounting issues.  Thanks again.


----------



## Timebandit (Mar 5, 2012)

LarryE said:


> I have mine set up on the back side and the cutter inverted.  My problem is the particulars about mounting - distance from bed, etc.  I was not really putting the video down, but other than the two things you mentioned, it didn't address many mounting issues.  Thanks again.



Not sure what your problem is or where you are going wrong, but it is quite simple. Not sure what you mean by distance form bed, and cant help you with the etc, but the cutter has to be at the center of your spindle. The distance from the spindle to your cutter is up to you, but you can only go so far back and then the cutter wont reach the blank, so you have a max distance that you can be out the back with the cutter. Maybe if you would explain a little more we could help a little more.


----------

